# Oil Drain Plug 726 TE



## blowman (Feb 6, 2019)

Having trouble finding oil drain plug on my Toro 726 TE I just purchased.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

You have a 2 cycle engine. Make sure you mix gas and oil correctly for running.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Manual:https://www.toro.com/getpub/25720


----------



## blowman (Feb 6, 2019)

Wasn’t a serious post. Sorry if I offended anyone. Just thought would be good for a chuckle. Had my 726 TE out last week to blow the wet heavy snow we got. Handled it just fine.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

blowman said:


> Wasn’t a serious post. Sorry if I offended anyone. Just thought would be good for a chuckle. Had my 726 TE out last week to blow the wet heavy snow we got. Handled it just fine.


:wink2:


----------



## blowman (Feb 6, 2019)

Rest assured I only use premium gasoline and Toro 2 cycle oil I’m my 726 TE. It is my baby.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

My father in law has a Toro Snow Commander 2 cycle. Every Sunday I ask him, "Got the blower mix ready?


----------



## blowman (Feb 6, 2019)

I am adamant about my 2 cycle oil. I use jiffy in my jJiffy model 30 ice auger and Johnson 2 cycle oil in my Johnson outboard. It’s not worth it to skimp on your 2 cycle oil.


----------



## blowman (Feb 6, 2019)

I also believe in using premium gasoline.


----------

